# Zugriff sehr langsam bei SQL Server 2005



## darklord9579 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich komm hier einfach nicht weiter, wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur zu blind. In unserer Firma haben wir den Microsoft SQL Server 2005 anfang des Jahres installiert und seit dem auch eigentlich problemlos im Einsatz. Aber in letzter Zeit dauern die Abfrage unserer Software immer länger, ich finde aber den Grund einfach nicht, vielleicht habt ihr  noch eine Idee.

Hier noch ein paar Daten:

Betriebssys.: Windows Server 2003
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB
Mitarbeiter mit Zugriff: ca. 80 


Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## Bernd1984 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo darklord9579,

Ist das eine eigene Anwendung, die auf die Datenbank zugreift?
Ist die Datenmenge gestiegen?

Um das Problem einzugrenzen solltest du als erstes mal den "SQL-Server Profiler" mitlaufen lassen, um die SQL's zu identifizeren, die so lange brauchen.

In einem 2. Schritt kannst du dann mit dem "Datenbankmodul-Optimierungsratgeber" schauen, ob noch Indizies zu optimieren sind.

32 oder 64-Bit SQL-Serrver?
 Ausserdem hilft auch etwas mehr Speicher.


----------



## darklord9579 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Bernd1984

erstmal vielen dank.

Ja ist eine eigene Anwendung, die SQL Datenbank wurde auch von diesem Programm selbst generiert. Der Herstellen kann oder will aber leider zu diesem Problem nichts sagen. 

Die Datenmenge ändert sich hier täglich, meist nach oben.

Werde gleich mal den Profiler anwerfen und mal schauen was der mir da so sagt.

ist 32 bit.


----------

